# Dissolta (non io nell'acido, ma Dissolta nick)



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Dissolta?
mamma mia che brutta roba.
Mi ricorda il primo nick di Disincantata, talmente tragico che mi rifiuto persino di scriverlo.
Non so nulla. Non hai scritto nulla. Ho solo visto che ti sei collegata alle due e mezza di notte.
E quando uno sta sveglio di notte  e viene qui, il motivo è uno solo.
Sta come i pazzi.
Immagino almeno.
Che fai. Ti butti nella mischia o giochi a nascondone?

E da oggi in poi rompo il cazzo a tutti quei nick che leggono il blog ma non si palesano.
Chi vuole essere lasciato stare mi mandi un mp.

Tanto chi più, chi meno, siamo stati tutti dissolti per un periodo.
A parte jb e lothar ovvio.


----------

